# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ریـــــــاضــــــیـــــــ ــــات پــــــــــــــــــــایــ ـــــــــه

## N I L O O

سلام،از این به بعد سوالات ریاضیات پــــــــایه رو اینجا بپرسید(من بخش مجزایی پیدا نکردم)!! :Yahoo (66):

----------


## N I L O O

به عنوان اولین سوال :

نشان دهید تابع پوشاست.

----------


## rezmile

توابع پوشا از کتاب ما حذف شده.میشه توضیح بدی در مورد نوع تابعش و خصوصیاتش
ممنون

----------


## rezmile

میشه بگید پوشا چیه؟

----------


## sara75_M5R

پوشا؟اصلا فک کنم نباشه!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rezmile

> پوشا؟اصلا فک کنم نباشه!!!!!!!!!!


یکی واسه منم توضیح بده پوشا چیه.ی کوچولو.لطفااا

----------


## eli koonkori

*اووووففف من کلا بخش مثلثات مشکل دارم فرمولاشو جدا جدا بلدم ولی وقتی تو سوال تستی میاد قاط میزنم چی کار کنم تستاشو بتونم بزنم؟؟!!!*

----------


## rezmile

> *اووووففف من کلا بخش مثلثات مشکل دارم فرمولاشو جدا جدا بلدم ولی وقتی تو سوال تستی میاد قاط میزنم چی کار کنم تستاشو بتونم بزنم؟؟!!!*



مگه این سوال مثلثاته؟

سوال من و کسی جواب نمیده؟تابع پوشا چیه؟

----------


## eli koonkori

> مگه این سوال مثلثاته؟
> 
> سوال من و کسی جواب نمیده؟تابع پوشا چیه؟


*من سوال شما رو که نقل قول نکردم که کلا پرسیدم*

----------


## rezmile

> *من سوال شما رو که نقل قول نکردم که کلا پرسیدم*


اها.شرمنده.حواسم نبود.عذر

----------


## N I L O O

> توابع پوشا از کتاب ما حذف شده.میشه توضیح بدی در مورد نوع تابعش و خصوصیاتش
> ممنون


تابع به صورت  تابعی پوشاست که برد تابع اگه  باشه رابطه B و  به صورت :  باشد.

مجموعه A  و  B هم مجموعه تعریف دامنه و برد هستند.

----------


## rezmile

یعنی تو سوال r دامنه و r>0 برد هست و ما باید ثابت کنیم برد تابع میشه همون r>0  ???

----------


## Amir James

به زبان ساده: تابعي پوشا است كه تمام بردش رو بپوشونه، يعني اگه برد رو r تعريف كرديم، پس از محاسبات هم تمام r جزو برد باشند، پس تابع در r پوشا ميشه.

----------


## rezmile

من ک حلش نتونستم بکنم.ولی ی سوال دیگه دارم.سوال ی دوست دیگمون هم هست.تو تابع پایین F(x)  چی میشه؟

----------


## N I L O O

*سلام میشه این سوال رو کمکم کنید؟؟کلا تو حل این نوع سوالا موندم،هرکدوم یه جور حل میشه.

نمودار تابع  را در بازه ی  رسم کنید.*

----------


## rezmile

فکر کنم این بشه

----------


## rezmile

اقا کمک.خانوم کمک.برد تابع زیر چی میشه؟

----------


## محمدرضا 95

> *سلام میشه این سوال رو کمکم کنید؟؟کلا تو حل این نوع سوالا موندم،هرکدوم یه جور حل میشه.
> 
> نمودار تابع  را در بازه ی  رسم کنید.*



این مال سال چندمه ؟

----------


## rezmile

> این مال سال چندمه ؟


حسابان.سال سوم ریاضی

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

معمولا تو تستای دانشگاه آزاد از این سوالات میاد

----------


## Amir James

> اقا کمک.خانوم کمک.برد تابع زیر چی میشه؟


بدون مشخص بودن دامنه ، برد هر ٢ ميشه كل اعداد حقيقي. چون داخل راديكال هميشه مثبت هست و به ازاي هر y وجود داره x مورد نظر.

*راجع به نمودار براكتي، در كنكور با عدد گذاري حل ميشن تست نمودار. براي كشيدن هم تنها كافيه انتقال + تبديل نمودار به براكتي رو فرا بگيريد. كاري نداره. عملا كاربردي هم نداره مگر گاهي در پيوستگي.*

----------


## rezmile

> بدون مشخص بودن دامنه ، برد هر ٢ ميشه كل اعداد حقيقي. چون داخل راديكال هميشه مثبت هست و به ازاي هر y وجود داره x مورد نظر.
> 
> *راجع به نمودار براكتي، در كنكور با عدد گذاري حل ميشن تست نمودار. براي كشيدن هم تنها كافيه انتقال + تبديل نمودار به براكتي رو فرا بگيريد. كاري نداره. عملا كاربردي هم نداره مگر گاهي در پيوستگي.*



اخه استادمون گفت میشه از -2 باز تا بی نهایت  ولی نگفت چجوری.من خودم در اوردم ک -2 نمیشه و -2 جزو برد نیست ولی بقیش رو نتونستم ک اثبات کنم کوچیکتر از -2 نمیشه.کمک کنین

----------


## milad65

> اخه استادمون گفت میشه از -2 باز تا بی نهایت  ولی نگفت چجوری.من خودم در اوردم ک -2 نمیشه و -2 جزو برد نیست ولی بقیش رو نتونستم ک اثبات کنم کوچیکتر از -2 نمیشه.کمک کنین


من دادم نرم افزار رسم کرد از -2 تا بی نهایت هست بردش ولی اثباتشو نمیدونم

----------


## rezmile

> من دادم نرم افزار رسم کرد از -2 تا بی نهایت هست بردش ولی اثباتشو نمیدونم


:yahoo (2)::yahoo (2):

----------


## Baaraan

تابع پوشا تابعیه که به ازای هر عضو bعضویی در aوجود داشته باشه که به اون نظیر شده باشه ساده تر بگم برد و هم دامنه اش یکی باشه

----------


## Baaraan

چه نرم افزاری؟میشه بی زحمت بگی منم دانلودش کنم؟

----------


## N I L O O

> چه نرم افزاری؟میشه بی زحمت بگی منم دانلودش کنم؟


غیر از نرم افزار ،میشه از سایت زیر هم استفاده کرد.

Wolfram|Alpha: Computational Knowledge Engine

این مثال هم میشه 

x&#43;sqrt&#40;x&#94;2&#43;4x&#43;9&#41; - Wolfram|Alpha

----------


## rezmile

> غیر از نرم افزار ،میشه از سایت زیر هم استفاده کرد.
> 
> Wolfram|Alpha: Computational Knowledge Engine
> 
> این مثال هم میشه 
> 
> x&#43;sqrt&#40;x&#94;2&#43;4x&#43;9&#41; - Wolfram|Alpha



ممنون.اگه میشه راه حل جبریش رو هم بگو

----------


## N I L O O

> ممنون.اگه میشه راه حل جبریش رو هم بگو


خواهش میکنم :Y (694):  اتفاقا داشتم روی حلش فکر میکردم و به یه جاهایی رسیدم ولی شک دارم درست باشه :Y (463):  به هر حال نتیجه شد این :

واسه برد اول باید تابع معکوس را بدست بیاریم و دامنه اش رو بدست بیاریم،داریم:



حالا چون رادیکال مثبت است پس اون طرف هم باید مثبت باشه پس:



پس این شرط رو داریم حالا معکوس تابع میشه : و دامنه اش میشه : 

از طرفی با توجه به شرط قرمز (عکس شرط واسه معکوس برقرار است) پس :  واز اونجا بدست میاد 

که درواقع برد تابع قبلیه است،البته خیلی مطمئن نیستم  :Y (463):

----------


## mk.meydani

> اقا کمک.خانوم کمک.برد تابع زیر چی میشه؟


سلام. منم یه راه بلدم ولی اصلا ریاضی پایه ای نیست. با مجانب ها میشه حل کرد . اینجا الآن مجانب راست میشه :‌ 2x+2  و مجانب چپش میشه :  y= -2.  وچون مشتقش همیشه بین 0 تا 2 هست می فهمیم که بین این دو خط رسم شده پس بردش میشه از -2 تا مثبت بی نهایت.

----------


## rezmile

> سلام. منم یه راه بلدم ولی اصلا ریاضی پایه ای نیست. با مجانب ها میشه حل کرد . اینجا الآن مجانب راست میشه :‌ 2x+2  و مجانب چپش میشه :  y= -2.  وچون مشتقش همیشه بین 0 تا 2 هست می فهمیم که بین این دو خط رسم شده پس بردش میشه از -2 تا مثبت بی نهایت.


ممنون

----------


## E R F A N

سلام دوستان. کسی میتونه اینو اثبات کنه:
اگر  p/2>a>0باشد 
انگاه اثبات کنید:*COS(SIN a)<SIN(COS a)
ممنون
یعنی کسی نیست ؟؟ بین این همه ادم یکی باید باشه*

----------


## E R F A N

کسی نبود  این سوال رو حل کنه؟

----------


## sis413

> کسی نبود  این سوال رو حل کنه؟


آقاعرفان اینوبه معلممون نشون دادم گفت احتمالا اشتباه شده چون(sin a)=

بازه ی (1و0)وما نمیتونیم کسینوس اینو حساب کنیم چون نه برحسب درجس نه برحسب رادیان

----------


## E R F A N

> آقاعرفان اینوبه معلممون نشون دادم گفت احتمالا اشتباه شده چون(sin a)=
> 
> بازه ی (1و0)وما نمیتونیم کسینوس اینو حساب کنیم چون نه برحسب درجس نه برحسب رادیان


من فقط تونستم بگم که در ربع 1 سینوس صعودی و کسینوس نزولی هستش هرچی الفا بیشتر بشه sin بیشتر و cos کمتر میشه ولی نمیدونم چجوری مقایسه شون کنم.
سوال هم به احتمال زیاد درسته. چون سوال معلممون هست و میخواست حل کنه که گفتیم حل نکنه براش 2نمره جایزه گذاشته هرکس حل کنه
اونا هم که برحسب رادیان میشه دیگه در بازه 0 تا 1 هستش یعنی رادیان!!!

----------


## E R F A N

دوستان سوال حل شد. فقط اون علامته بزرگتر و کوچک تر اشتباه بود که باید برعکس میشد. ممنون واسه کمک خوبتون:yahoo (4):

----------


## mahmoud.n

> من ک حلش نتونستم بکنم.ولی ی سوال دیگه دارم.سوال ی دوست دیگمون هم هست.تو تابع پایین F(x)  چی میشه؟


https://www.mediafire.com/?97ae2uqb3ac4kkb

----------


## rezmile

> https://www.mediafire.com/?97ae2uqb3ac4kkb




لطفا راه حل هم بدبد

----------


## Harem93

با سلام،این تاپیک رو دیدم گفتم یکی دیگه نزنم و همنجا سؤال بپرسم.
لطفا توضیح بدید که نمودار یک تابع چه وقت یکنوا و یکنوای اکیده، چون تو کتاب حسابان من این مطلبو ندیدم؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Harem93

میشه این سؤالو جواب بدید؟

----------


## rezmile

> با سلام،این تاپیک رو دیدم گفتم یکی دیگه نزنم و همنجا سؤال بپرسم.
> لطفا توضیح بدید که نمودار یک تابع چه وقت یکنوا و یکنوای اکیده، چون تو کتاب حسابان من این مطلبو ندیدم؟؟؟



این از تو کتاب حسابان سال سوم امسال (سال 92)حذف شده

----------

